# Metriaclima sp. Msobo



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

I'm in the middle of an upgrade to a 135gal and trying to get my stocklist just right, with saying that I'm highly considering the Msobo the males have a nice electric blue look and the females could give me that vibrant orange color that the Red Zebras have without actually being one. Since there isn't a lot of info on them I would like to hear from people who have experinece or know about Msobo. The dimesions are 72x18x24 and the current stocklist is:

16-Ps. Demasoni 
10-Cyno White Top
4-Yellow Labs

Now my concerns are that I've read the Msobo males are territorial and will defend their caves fiercely since my Demasoni are the same way will this produce a high aggression problem? Also will the males color up pretty well with the Demasoni in the tank with them? And is there a hybrid issue with the Yellow Labs as fas as the Msobo females go? Sorry if Im asking a lot but I'm highly interested in this fish and I'm almost just about ready to order them. Well thanks in advance .


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't think you've got much of a risk of hybridization. I also don't think there will be a high aggression issue between the demasoni and the msobos. The demasoni will get their butts handed to them. The msobo will be the dominant fish in the tank, not that there is anything wrong with that. You might choose to just have one male and six females or so, so that the other species have a chance.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

We actually have a Msobo in stock at my store now. It is a wildcaught male.


----------



## Terrence23 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have those same species in a 135G.

My msobo male is actually pretty laid back until a female is ready to spawn, in which case he goes crazy and chases every other fish away from his chosen cave while courting her. After they're finished, though, he goes back to just hanging out.

I don't find them to be totally dominant. He will chase demasoni and labs sometimes but my tank boss hara white top male pushes him around in turn. It might turn out different in your tank if, say, the msobo male was larger than the white top male. The female msobos are pretty mellow too but are nasty to each other. Everyone stays colored up so far. I have another male starting the transformation process in his coloration and it's interesting to watch. I didn't even know "he" was a male until now!

My msobo reside with yellow labs too but I'm not satisfied keeping them together. They don't really like each other and my yellow labs actually chase the msobo females away when they get too close. I haven't seen any hint of crossbreeding at all. The problem is there isn't much contrast between the two species, if you're worried about that kind of thing. The mango colored females look too close to the yellow labs for my taste. Red zebras look better with labs because of their deep orange color but then there's the whole crossbreeding issue.

The males are gorgeous fish and the females are nice too so I recommend them highly!


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Well as far as aggression goes I guess I could live with that my biggest white top is about 4in and is constantly fighting with my male Demasoni which is about 3.5in and he never backs down from my white top even though the white top is bigger. That's why I was asking I mean it doesn't bug me but I also want the Msobo to color up nicely, I was actually surprised when I read that the Msobo could be boss. So if he can color up without a problem I'm all for it, for the females though do you ever catch any of your male labs flashing or dancing for the Msobo females? And do the two females get along pretty well or do they just chase only when its too close? Also are the Msobo big on conspecific agression because I kinda want to add another male if I can set up some nice rock work and caves? Im already planning to do this for my Demasoni since they love caves so Im wondering if I could get away with another male?


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Once they are fully grown they become terrors. i have never kept females as aggressive as the Msobo. i had to sell off all of my msobo to keep the peace. they are very nice though.
M


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I must have a mild mannered group. I keep my 1M/7F in a 55g w/ C. sp Lion Mara Rocks and Ps. polit and they're not even the dominant fish in the tank. The females pretty much ignore one another. My two Cyno males are the dominant fish in the tank followed by the msobo male and then the polit males.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a breeding group of Msobos in with a group of Yellow labs and Cynotilapia white tops at the moment.

I have absolutely no complaints, although I've had more aggression issues between the female Msobos than anything else.

However, I do find that my Yellow labs aren't spawning like they should be in this high activity tank...

Just like chapman76, my White tops are in charge, with the Msobos in the middle.


----------



## Terrence23 (Oct 2, 2008)

I've never seen my big Yellow Lab male do the quivering dance to any fish other than another Yellow Lab.

Like the two posters above, my msobos are about mid range aggression wise. I don't know how two males would get along. I have one just starting his transformation but my bigger msobo male ignores him so far. That may change once the second one is fully colored up in a few weeks.

My Yellow Labs and Acei don't spawn much now either. I think it's because of the overstocking in my tank with a bunch of Hara White Top and Msobo juvies I threw in there temporarily until I can find them a home. The Labs are fine other than that but I suggest staying away from Acei with these other species. I have a group of four Acei Ngara and they stay huddled in the upper right corner of my tank even though it's a 6 footer with lots of swimming space. I think they are intimidated. Poor things.


----------



## sicklid85 (Oct 26, 2008)

Go for it! Msobo are awesome!

You know why is it some many people are set on certain species being aggressive??? Is it cause they repeat what others say?

Look I have some Demasoni that are VERY mean male and female alike but at the same time I have others who are docile. Every heard of the dominant male??? Yeah there is your proof! any way it is the luck of the draw. I have had all kinds of africans that were nice but claimed to be mean and vise versa. Even with breeding...I have breed Msobo, Polit, Maingano, Saulosi just to name a few rare species but never in my 8 years of my hobby/business/breeder breed a Red Zebra???? LUCK OF THE DRAW :lol:


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> I have a breeding group of Msobos in with a group of Yellow labs and Cynotilapia white tops at the moment.
> 
> I have absolutely no complaints, although I've had more aggression issues between the female Msobos than anything else.
> 
> ...


I've actually seen your youtube video and seen the White Top dominanting the corner of the tank and I loved his color so I am pleased and confident with getting the Msobo. Do you think the labs and acei aren't breeding cuz they're more the passive type and is there a chance my Demasoni could stop also? And I know Terrance said he just found he had another male what are my chances of that?


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

sicklid85 said:


> Go for it! Msobo are awesome!
> 
> You know why is it some many people are set on certain species being aggressive??? Is it cause they repeat what others say?


I think that people just give their opinions on their own personal experiences and there is nothing wrong with that, we all learn by sharing our experiences. Having said that, we all know that when if comes to African Cichlids, they all have their own personalities and different people may have different results with the same species.

M


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

so a 1m/6f ratio is good right? What about sparing, are they successful?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

YeLLowLab60 said:


> so a 1m/6f ratio is good right? What about sparing, are they successful?


That ratio sounds good.

Spawning? Is that what you mean? If so, I find more aggression between female Msobos than is normal with my other mbuna. They spawn, but if I don't get the girls out quickly after the spawn, they tend to swallow the eggs because of the aggression level.


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

is the aggression between the females like that normal or just the case in your tank? If so would I need to add more females and possibly another male? Also I read that some of the yellow labs weren't spawning like they used to in this set up is it b-cuz the yellow labs are more passive maybe? I've also read acei kinda do the same and won't spawn if the tank is too aggressive.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It is normal. I actually wound up losing 3 females, the ones that are left are the biggest and toughest of the bunch. The male just laid back and watched them rip each other to shreds.

I wouldn't want two males of any species, 1 or 3 or more is always best, but then you have to add enough females to balance it all out, so you could easily turn this into a single species tank if you aren't careful!

I would stick with one male, and start out with 5-6 girls for him.

Yes, I think the Msobos are slowing down the breeding with my yellow labs, but I'm taking care of that this weekend by pulling the females!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

cichlidaholic said:


> Yes, I think the Msobos are slowing down the breeding with my yellow labs, but I'm taking care of that this weekend by pulling the females!


Woot!!! Finally. :lol:


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Will they slow down breeding down for everyone? Also I was offered some maingano and wanted to know if they would be a problem with the Msobo?


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

what else r good tankmates for Msobo?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I have my msobo in with Pseudotropheus polit and Cynotilapia sp. Lion Mara Rocks. Everyone gets along fine. Also have a lone Pseudotropheus sp. Dolphin Manda in there that pretty much is ignored by all.


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

And the Msobo and polits get along fine?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Yup. Don't even pay attention to one another. This has been a great mix so far. It's about 8 mo. old and everyone is sexually mature and have been breeding.


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

ok so I actually just got the Msobo 2day and I got about 6 of them, they're about 2in and I seem to have 2m/4f they 2m are starting to show color. My question is how long does it take for the males to fully color up?


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Well not too long I say 2weeks after that post all but 1 of the Msobo died. I'm not sure how exactly but tehy suddenly just started disappearing and when I would move the rock they would be buried in between the sand and rock. But my I was able to get some more and decided to give them another go since their characteristics are so unique along with color. The whole time I thought mt only survived Msobo was a female since it stayed bright orange with only a hue of pale blue in the dorsal, but after I added the new Msobo last night "She" started turning blue on her face and bottom fins. So my question is, do they change color much faster or period when in a colony sort of speak?


----------

